# Gravy



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

is it ok to put a little gravy on my 10week old pups dried food ?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't as it's full of additives and flavourings and salt. If you want to moisten it, I'd use water. Some people also add a little wet food such as Nature Diet to make it more tasty.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

or maybe a little chicken stock if you are wanting flavour, but I would stay away from gravy.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thank you, sorry to ask silly questions ,


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not silly to ask at all. x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Helen, sometime the questions i think of do seem a little silly, but this forum is like my cockapoo bible, dont know what i would do without it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we welcome all questions! someone on here always has an experience to talk about.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I noticed that gravy for dogs was being sold at Pets at Home. I was pretty tempted myself as Dexter never liked his dry kibble.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

oh im going there tomorrow for Flossy's 2nd jab and microchip, thanks ill have a look x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Still not ideal, I looked at it and wasn't impressed by the contents. I followed Mandy (Embee)'s advice to buy Nature Diet, cut it into little cubes then freeze the cubes. Defrost with a little water as needed and add water to make a gravy like consistency. That got Izzy to eat her kibble and doesn't work out very expensive. They sell Nature Diet in our Pets at Home xx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive just looked at the nature diet it looks very good, im going to try her with that x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's good stuff. I used it as a convenience food for my cavalier when I couldn't be bothered with barf.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

here i go again silly questions, but is it like normal wet food or is it something that you mix with dried food that makes a gravy


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it was Natures Diet that I saw in my local co-op today! It was in little trays, a bit like how mince is packed?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Paula I put Dexter recently on Naturediet- he is thriving on it. Quite a few puppies here are on it. The changover didn't upset him. It's normal wet food in a compacted little pack. He never liked munching on dry kibble and turned his nose up when I made it soggy wth water. Since he has been on it his poops are much dryer, less smelly and easy to pick up. He also drinks less water so pees less too. Sorry If I have been a bit basic but these little details are important to us puppy owners!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Nature Diet is a complete cooked wet food. It is around 60% meat and has no artificial additives, but does contain rice. It's a good alternative for someone who prefers not to feed raw, but it would probably be a good idea to give bones to clean the teeth, as a cooked wet food is not providing much texture.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

could i mix it with the dried food x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Tessy you have been a great help, i just wasnt sure if i had to change to just the nature diet or mix it with the dried food, when i change her do i do it bit at a time or just change it straight over x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jaimia said:


> could i mix it with the dried food x


It's a complete food on its own but some people prefer to feed dry food and they use just a little nature diet as a kind of gravy to moisten the dry food and encourage their dog to eat.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thanks all for your help, think ive finally got it, lol sure ill be back with more questions soon x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

jaimia said:


> Thanks all for your help, think ive finally got it, lol sure ill be back with more questions soon x


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol , thank god for this forum, x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Paula,

Theres no such thing as a silly question on here - this is a great open forum.

If the answers "give" You the information you asked for - then that itself is worth the "ask" !

There is a lot of information available on here - usually if you typed the key word of your question into the "search" box it can give you all the posts and threads where that word is used - that may answer some questions - it may even lead to more needing answered for you - but at the end of the day - this forum is for the benefit of it's users - so always feel free to ask away ! xxx

Stephen x

PS: By our very own human nature - not everyone shares the same feelings; experiences; ideas; ideals and approach to things - people on here should just be happy to give honest and open suggestions - what YOU take from them is totally up to You x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Stephen, i was looking on here weeks before i got Flossy and have learnt so much, like i said before i like to call it my cockapoo bible, great advice and friendly people. x x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

jaimia said:


> could i mix it with the dried food x


Before I switched Flo to NI she had Origen Kibble but I always had to mix in a small piece of Nature Diet (about ice cube size) to persuade her to eat the kibble. I used to mash the Nature Diet with about a tablespoon of water then stir in the kibble. I didn't feed just Nature Diet as I thought it was good for her to crunch the kibble to help with teeth cleaning. Now I know more I suppose pure Nature Diet food with raw bones to chew would also be just fine.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

how old do they have to be for raw bones ? x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter had his first today (raw meaty veal bone)- he thought it was yummy!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

and have just seen that Michelle has given Poppy her first chicken wing at 17 weeks which she polished off in 10 mins


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i gave Flossy her 1st taste of nature diet today and boy did she love it, she never left her bowl until the whole lot had gone. Thanks again for all your help x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's such a relief when they enjoy their food isn't it?!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I use natures diet mixed with chicken and freeze it in their kongs - they love it and it last ages!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

yet another great idea, thank you x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I just had Dexter weighed today- having put on no weight for a fortnight on dry kibble, since starting naturediet he is back on track the weight he should be. The vet was very pleased with him!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

thats great news tessy, Flossy still loving the nature diet x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

ive been mixing the nature diet with dried food, if i was to just feed nature diet how much of one of those trays would i give per feed ?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter has one quarter of naturediet 3 times a day. I throw in a small handful of Origen kibble as well as I still have a big bag of it.


----------

